# Dante and MacOS Catalina



## zeighty (Mar 9, 2020)

Do not put a Mac on a Dante network that is running Catalina... It is a disaster. Wait for the updated version of Dante Control to be released. They are really slow at releasing an update.


----------



## josh88 (Mar 10, 2020)

Correct. Don't update to Catalina yet on most show control systems if possible. Audinate still hasn't come out with a compatible version of Dante Controller for Catalina (as far as I know). DVS however should be stable as of v4.1.0.8.

There are a few work arounds but generally it still is risky enough that I haven't updated anything show critical.


----------



## RonHebbard (Mar 10, 2020)

josh88 said:


> Correct. Don't update to Catalina yet on most show control systems if possible. Audinate still hasn't come out with a compatible version of Dante Controller for Catalina (as far as I know). DVS however should be stable as of v4.1.0.8.
> 
> There are a few work arounds but generally it still is risky enough that I haven't updated anything show critical.


"DVS however should be stable as of v4.1.0.8." *@dvsDave* 's unstable prior to v4.1.0.8 ?? Is *@MistressRach* aware of this???
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## josh88 (Mar 10, 2020)

RonHebbard said:


> "DVS however should be stable as of v4.1.0.8." *@dvsDave* 's unstable prior to v4.1.0.8 ?? Is *@MistressRach* aware of this???
> Toodleoo!
> Ron Hebbard


Running this place, I"m sure he's been unstable for years.


----------



## zeighty (Mar 10, 2020)

josh88 said:


> Correct. Don't update to Catalina yet on most show control systems if possible. Audinate still hasn't come out with a compatible version of Dante Controller for Catalina (as far as I know). DVS however should be stable as of v4.1.0.8.
> 
> There are a few work arounds but generally it still is risky enough that I haven't updated anything show critical.


So bizarre… Did not see the warning until after I did this and started searching for answers. The warning is only posted on Audinate’s site, that I could find, when you click on support and then ”request support”. Perhaps it’s other places on their site and I missed it.
All of the IP addresses on all connected devices went crazy. Had controller and device IP mismatch. DC had correct range. It appeared to pick a random 192.168 range for the devices. Had to remove Mac then reboot the CL 5 to get everything straightened out. I was kind of surprised that the network did not recover after removing the Mac. Act one of a rehearsal last night could not be recorded because of this. At least it was a rehearsal.


----------



## limitedwave (Mar 14, 2020)

What a relief to read!  I’ve been running my studio on a tiny Dante network for several years, so stable and solid. iMac died, got new one has Catalina on it. Got set up and everything works except the ins/outs of my FR Red4pre. RML32ai in my live room seems fine. The iMac gets an error on ip subnet mismatch but it says it fixed it yet the name stays red in the list. Hearing that it’s f’g Catalina is not surprising. Arg. I don’t have a machine pre-Catalina to d/l an installer for Mojave or HS. Anyone know of a good link for a standalone?


----------



## macsound (Jun 30, 2020)

Not sure if you're still working on this but here's the direct download from Apple's servers for Mojave
http://swcdn.apple.com/content/down...x20182etq6bvffbwe4a41grcxod/InstallESDDmg.pkg


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 28, 2020)

Yeah People are still having problems with Catalina and Dante, along with other software and drivers. Apple couldn't resist completely breaking backward compatibility with Catalina.
I figure this has an part in why we are still having issues with things like Dante that are specifically designed for backward compatibility.
They (Apple) really screwed the pooch in my opinion


----------

